# Buzzing Computer Monitor



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

I bought a Westinghouse 22w3 a few months ago from Target, and while I like the monitor, it has a slight buzzing sound when the computer's off. I only noticed it when my computer was out of commission for a few days and connected the monitor to a silent laptop. Is this a sign of a bad ground, and will it cause problems in the future? The reason I ask is I've contacted Westinghouse a few times, but I still haven't been able to get a free shipping label; I don't know if it's worth it to go through the hassle of returning it and be without a monitor for a week or two. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like it could be the back light buzzing.
Do you connect the internal speakers? Is the buzzing by chance coming out of the speakers?


----------

